# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 10)



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2020)

*Have you ever made your own tools? How did that work out? Is there anything you would change about it after using it?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course you and you too...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2020)

As most people here know I have made many tools. Only one that I would really change is my pallet breaker, I would increase the angle on the handle so it is not so upright to give a little more leverage. I'm happy with the turning tools that I have made.
Edit: here's some pics to make the thread more interesting.
My pallet breaker.


 

 Grinder pedestals.


 

 Some tool rest.


 Round bar CroMo tool rest.


 A work in progress for @Spinartist 


 Various carbide insert turning chisels.


 

 

 
Most people here have seen my work before, nothing new.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 1, 2020)

The hollower......
1/2" thick stainless steel plate.



Plasma cut out blank.


 
All hand ground, filed, sanded, and polished.


 
Captain hook business end.


 
Curly oak firewood handle blank.


 
Rough turned.


 
The finished tool.



In use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## trc65 (Mar 1, 2020)

Made lots of tools. Several mallets, marking knives, marking gauges, adjustable squares, bevel gauge, plane floats, high angle smoothing plane, and probably more I can't think of right now. Will have to shoot pictures tomorrow, I don't have any pics on this device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 1, 2020)

Here are some pics

Marking knife, plane float, square and marking gauge





Assembly mallet with leather faces, beater mallet





High angle smoothing plane made of jatoba.





Adjustable squares and a smaller mallet. Made this way so if you drop them or they go out of square from humidity/temp changes you can adjust them back to square with the two screws on the end.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve made a lot of jigs and some tools. Everything functions well but I think of refinements. I’m sure I will implement at least some of them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 2, 2020)

I made a couple of different hook tools from Allen wrenches that work well for small turnings.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2020)

Blueglass said:


> I’ve made a lot of jigs and some tools. Everything functions well but I think of refinements. I’m sure I will implement at least some of them.





Lou Currier said:


> I made a couple of different hook tools from Allen wrenches that work well for small turnings.



Pix man....where are they!?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 3, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Pix man....where are they!?


I’m still unpacking my shop stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2020)

Blueglass said:


> I’m still unpacking my shop stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 3, 2020)

I made a sanding station - a few benches - jigs and stuff but metal tools no.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 3, 2020)

wow...……… Me, a table saw sled (at work, no pics). I tried to make a steering head nut tool for my old goldwings; boy that was a fail!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 3, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Pix man....where are they!?



still in storage


----------

